# Adding front and rear parking sensors to Tiguan SE 2019



## sabutay (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi Folks,

I found it really interesting that VW decided not to put simple parking sensors but having a rear-view camera. I came from Europe and there it's usually vice verse. They put parking sensors and the rear-view camera is usually in the high trims. Seems like in the US it's the opposite.

I've just bought a Tiguan 2019 in SE trim and looking how to add parking sensors. My wife is also driving it as well and she really prefers it as it gives that extra warning and safety. For me I also like it when I have to park it front facing and there is an obstacle in front of me.

I've searched the forum for both "parking sensors" and "driver assistance package" but it displayed me this error: *received zero-sized searchd response*

My question would be what the best way is to add them? I would also like to know if you know any experienced VW auto-shop here in Bay Area (California) that knows this stuff and would install it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

As of May 2018 - all vehicles sold in the United States are required to have rear view cameras standard. So that’s why you see reverse cameras on lower trim vehicles. It used to be only a feature reserved for the top trim here as well. 

Parking sensors will be an extensive install if you plan to go OEM. You can get aftermarket but they won’t be integrated to the car as well. 

A good VW shop can probably retrofit the oem front and rear parking sensors but it won’t be cheap. I’d bet that you’ll probably need a new rear lower valance, new front lower grille pieces, all the parking sensors and the module for it, the button for console and coding.. probably a few other things as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

sabutay said:


> I found it really interesting that VW decided not to put simple parking sensors but having a rear-view camera. I came from Europe and there it's usually vice verse. They put parking sensors and the rear-view camera is usually in the high trims. Seems like in the US it's the opposite.


Rear view camera is included in the US because it is (or will be) required by law. Parking sensors are not. There's no rocket science here.



sabutay said:


> I've just bought a Tiguan 2019 in SE trim and looking how to add parking sensors. My wife is also driving it as well and she really prefers it as it gives that extra warning and safety. For me I also like it when I have to park it front facing and there is an obstacle in front of me.
> *...*
> My question would be what the best way is to add them? I would also like to know if you know any experienced VW auto-shop here in Bay Area (California) that knows this stuff and would install it.


As with many things Volkswagen, it is probably possible to add them. However, there is a good chance it would be very expensive. You would have to buy and mount a bunch of sensors in (or behind) the bumper. This is probably the easy part. You will probably have to upgrade and/or add one or more controllers and then figure out how to make all of the changes to controller coding that would be necessary to make it work together. 
Others here may know more details but what you propose is probably possible but it will probably also be an expensive PITA. Good Luck!

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## sabutay (Nov 30, 2019)

Thanks a lot for the responses, much appreciated. When you say it'll be expensive, how much approximately will it cost? Also would adding/modifying it change the 6 year warranty that VW gives us? I wonder if it's worth the cost now that you both said it's a PITA. Might not go that route at all and live with the fact of using it without a parking sensor.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sabutay said:


> Thanks a lot for the responses, much appreciated. When you say it'll be expensive, how much approximately will it cost? Also would adding/modifying it change the 6 year warranty that VW gives us? I wonder if it's worth the cost now that you both said it's a PITA. Might not go that route at all and live with the fact of using it without a parking sensor.


What special driving situation do you have that would need parking sensors? I would spend much extra to avoid them. Specifically got my 2016 Golf R to avoid having them.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

As other said, its PITA but 100% doable. The best option is to buy set on AliExpress, just few hundred dollars. But Im not aware of a shop in US who specializes into OEM retrofits. Im sure there are some. Mostly retrofits are done by ethusiasts who acquired adequate tools and know how over the years.

When it comes to warranty it will not void your warranty. However they can decline some warranty claims that can be proven to be caused by your new system or craftsmanship.

If you want to proceed i can help you with finding parts, but I cant help you with the install

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

Check with your VW dealer, I was told that they could install them after the fact, it is not cheap, I think it was $3-400 just for the labour, then a couple hundred more for the parts, so I didnt do it.


----------

